
DEF CON 2019 – CTF Retrospective - jaybosamiya
https://dttw.tech/posts/SJ40_7MNS
======
hyper_reality
To be clearer, this is a retrospective of the DEF CON CTF, not the entire
conference.

I enjoyed the writeup of the Pew Pew challenge. That sort of challenge is
exactly what high-level CTFs need, making them more fun and visual and
accessible to a wider audience.

~~~
saagarjha
It was a shame it was taken down as quickly as it was: I think most of the
teams were disappointed that they couldn’t get to play with it more.

------
alexcnwy
Really interesting write-up!

There was a great podcast about PPP on Darknet Diaries a few weeks ago - their
relentlessness and persistence is so inspiring:
[https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/43/](https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/43/)

------
cantcomplain
Yes! I've been looking for this since the conference ended. I love reading
about this CTF it sounds so awesome (they got to play DOOM on an original Xbox
this year!) If I had one "hacker dream" it's that I'd one day be a part of it,
but I don't think that's gonna happen so I'll stick with doing my pico CTF
problems and reading about these tough CTFs

